# I'm New! So Look at My Fishies! ;)



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello! My name is Aurelia! I've had bettas for as far back as I can remember. I even bred for a while but life took over for a couple years. Now I'm back into betta culture. I'm down to 2 bettas: Jelly (VT) is a little female I got years ago (she's over 3 yrs old) and my new boy I got a week ago for my birthday Pina (HMPK). To deter questions, I keep my bettas in 1-2.5 gals alone with a light or lamp, well foliaged, with temps in the 70s and my bettas live on average 3-4 years. I had one betta, Captain America (my avatar) for 5 years though. He was something else 

Anyway, new pics of my current kids are coming soon, but I thought I'd share some of the bettas I had over the last 6-7 years. :-D

Dezzy: 








Dez when I got him off Aquabid:









Tira:









Girlie:









Dez's Girlfriend Chicken:









Little Irvy (he was something special and I still miss his personality!)









Storin:









Oatsie:









Bob:









And Carp... the original










Hope you've enjoyed some of my babies!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome and Gorgeous bettas!!  I love Dezzy!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

They're all beautiful! And welcome to the forum  Irvy's face looked different, but at the same time adorable.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

awe they are all beautiful


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Dez is BEAUTIFUL!!!! :] Great bettas! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

They were all so gorgeous! I love Dezzy and Oatsie. Bob reminds me of my boy Cannon.


----------



## Feral Nature (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm new to the forum too. I love your Bettas!


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

Aw thanks everyone! I would love to see pics of your similar bettas! Or just any bettas! I've been lurking for a couple of days, drooling at your piccys! =)


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Storin


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Gorgeous fish! I've never seen anything so unique as Capt. America. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I love your bettas!


----------



## junosama (Jun 25, 2010)

Beautiful bettas, I especially love your betta Storin. Very elegant looking.


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks all! Man Captain America (my avatar) was something special. I took him to college with me and he impressed all of my betta-ignorant friends. Soon they all had bettas! =P


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

I love Carp. He is soo adorable.


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

Yay! Someone who appreciates how wonderful Carp was. =D


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

your bettas are so adorable! i specially liked carp. i wish i have more bettas.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww Little Irvy is such a sweetheart!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Hey Dez is MY name  You must name your next Darryl as thats my hubbies name.

I have a Bob too but he's blue.

Nice fish!


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

=P Thanks everyone!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow i love all your fishies but my...... Tira is something else! i LOVE double tails and he is very pretty!!


----------



## alliepie (Jul 6, 2010)

They're all so cute! ^_^


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

i like oatsi ^.^ nice colour


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

Tira really was an awesome betta. One of my LPS special ordered him for me! =) Oatsie was such a little spitfire! =P I toyed with the idea of breeding him for a while, but he just couldn't pick a favorite female and I didn't want to try just anyone.


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

Those are some great looking females


----------

